# 566 qualify as "cheap" carbon?



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't expect to get non-biased information here, but I have to ask the question.
I currently ride an 07 Orbea Aqua. It has a full-carbon fork and an aluminum frame with carbon seat and chain stays. I've owned it for a couple of years, but only recently started riding it consistently (mostly an MTBer). I've really enjoyed riding it, but as I've spent more time on it, I notice things like a flexy fork in the turns and a buzzy ride over rough roads.
While I've seen rapid improvements in my road riding recently, I don't really think I should justify spending almost $3k on a new ride but, I'm about to. The closer I get the pulling the trigger on a 566, the more I'm second-guessing it. I'm starting to look at saving some cash and getting basically the same bike from Trek in the Madone 4.7. If you go to the Trek forum, you hear about the 4-series referred to as "cheap carbon." For context, you might see, "You'd be better off buying a good aluminum frame than a cheap carbon one."
I've test ridden the 566 and a low-end Roubaix. I'm not a big guy or powerful rider, but the Roubaix felt like a couch: plush but squishy in the corners (once you convinced it to turn). Compared to the Roubaix, the 566 felt much stiffer. Not as plush, but definitely not as vague. Its steering was also much closer to that of my current ride, which is a good thing to me. In fact, while the 566 steers just a tiny bit slower than the Aqua, the difference in fork stiffness is noticeable. I like the 566. But, should I spend the dough? I'm thinking that I need to test ride the Madone first. If the Madone feels anything like the 566, I would be a fool to spend an extra $500, right?
I do value having something different than next guy, but is it really worth it?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Only you can make the choice of expense. The old saying if you have to ask what it cost you cant afford it. I have a Roubaix as well as the Look and the more I ride the Look 566 the more I enjoy it. I really think the Roubaix is a slug. I have the Roubaix Elite which is all carbon. I think after testing many bikes the closest thing that came to the Look was the Cervelo RS. The Cervelo would have cost about $800 more and then I would have put different wheels on it. That would have added another $500.
I tried the Madone, the Tarmac, Cervelo and the Giant and I think you get the most bang for your buck with the Look.
I think about the best thing you can do now is test ride as many as you can, because it's going to be something your going to have for a long time. When you figure the cost, for say 3 years, it's really a cheap investment for your health.
I picked the Look for looks, feel and comfort. I think if you by a flat out racing bike it's not going to be very comfortable. That's the choice you have to make. Not that you cant race the 566, but I wanted a nice ride as well. Good luck with your choice. You came to the right place.:thumbsup:


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the thorough response. I did ride a Tarmac that was in the $2500 price range. It was a fun ride, but not what I was looking for. I'm looking for the same bike that you were: comfort without feeling like a freight train.
I have a really good LBS and they carry Specialized, Trek, Felt, Look, Cervelo and assorted other boutique brands. My budget is around $3000. The Look is close, the Trek is within and the Cervelo RS is out. I like the looks and prestige factor of the Look. Oh and there is the difference in warranty and responsiveness, too. I guess I need to ride the Trek.
Edit: Yes, the Look is technically within my budget. It's like this: just because the bank will loan me $300K for a house, is it really a good idea to spend it all? And ... yes, the RIDE of the 566 is the thing I like most about it!


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Look 566. Try to find a left over stock for a cheaper price.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

I'm also wondering... how is the LOOK 566's "hi-mod" carbon fiber compared to cannondale's Six/Synapse's "hi mod" CF? hows the quality/lay up compare?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought my Look 566 last year, and before buying it I test rode the Madones as well since I was intrigued with their lifetime warranty. I first jumped onto a Madone 4.7 and let me tell you, it is nothing like the 566, it actually felt cheap compared to the Look. Then I got a chance to compare it to the Madone 5.2. The 5.2 was a nice ride, and I actually liked it a bit more than the 566 but it was so much more money, and the Look 566 was such a sweet ride, it was an easy decision. I figure with the warranty, if there is a defect in the frame it should show itself within the 5 year warranty period. 

Believe me, you need to compare the Look to the Madone 5.2, not the 4.7, it's that good!


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Not to mention that Look frame are still being made in France not in Taiwan.


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the 566 comes from Taiwan. Thats why it's more affordable than Looks have traditionally been.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

NorCalBiker said:


> Not to mention that Look frame are still being made in France not in Taiwan.


Can you confirm this? i read somewhere that the 566 frames of 2009/2010 are made in Taiwan...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The 566 is made in Look's factory in Tunisia (Africa's Northern most country). Just a hop, skip, and a jump across the Mediterranean from Italy and France.

I believe Look owns the factory as well, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Weav said:


> The 566 is made in Look's factory in Tunisia (Africa's Northern most country). Just a hop, skip, and a jump across the Mediterranean from Italy and France.


We get the 566's from Taiwan. We developed the frame and own the molds of course, so it's definitely not just some "off the shelf" frameset.



Weav said:


> I believe Look owns the factory as well, but I could be wrong about that.


We opened the factory in Tunisia about 6 years ago (or so). The factory is owned by LOOK and one of LOOK's owners actually has a place in Tunisia and lives there 2-3 weeks out of the month. His son also works for LOOK and lives in Tunisia full time, as do several other LOOK employees who relocated from France. I just got back from a visit to the factory, and it is quite a place!

chas


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for weighing on on that Chas. What do you guys produce in Tunisia?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

My 566 came in today, did a 5 minute ride at the shop and i'm going out right now for a longer 2 hour ride. let me know what kind of ride report/questions you guys want answered about the bike: 2010 566 Rival


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Believe me, you need to compare the Look to the Madone 5.2, not the 4.7, it's that good!


I agree, I think you'd need t step up to the 5.2 to make a comparrison. Just get it, spend the extra bit and own something that is excellent, and not something pretty much everyone else has. I highly doubt you'll regret it, but if you don't you'll always wonder....


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

I test rode the Trek 4.7 yesterday. It was a nice bike, but it was quite different from the 566. I don't pretend to have enough experience or power to notice flex. I don't know how to describe the sensation, but compared to the 4.7 the Look felt more solid (stiffer?). The handling of the Trek was a bit quicker than the Look, which was ok but different. Lastly, the ergos of the 4.7 were good. I could definitely make it work for me.
I went ahead and signed on the dotted line for a Rival 566! I had been testing an Ultegra 566 (with my wheels) but they're transferring in one with the Rival setup from another store. I checked out the Rival group on the Trek and loved it. I feel pretty good about this one.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats los36, you're really going to be pleased.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Weav said:


> Thanks for weighing on on that Chas. What do you guys produce in Tunisia?


Mainly 585, 586, 595, and 596 framesets + Ergoposts and E-Posts. Pedals are still done in France. 566, 576, 986 are built in Asia.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

los36 said:


> I test rode the Trek 4.7 yesterday. It was a nice bike, but it was quite different from the 566. I don't pretend to have enough experience or power to notice flex. I don't know how to describe the sensation, but compared to the 4.7 the Look felt more solid (stiffer?). The handling of the Trek was a bit quicker than the Look, which was ok but different. Lastly, the ergos of the 4.7 were good. I could definitely make it work for me.
> I went ahead and signed on the dotted line for a Rival 566! I had been testing an Ultegra 566 (with my wheels) but they're transferring in one with the Rival setup from another store. I checked out the Rival group on the Trek and loved it. I feel pretty good about this one.


congrats man, did you get the blk/wht or the wht/red? we're both new 566 Rival owners. i have about 55 miles on mine only.


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> congrats man, did you get the blk/wht or the wht/red? we're both new 566 Rival owners. i have about 55 miles on mine only.


Blk / wht / red. I really liked the Blk / wht / blue color and my LBS almost swapped the components for me. But, I decided to take a discount on the blk / wht / red instead. It turns out that their main store sold the medium that I was going to get. So, now I'm waiting on a new one from Look.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

los36, lets get some pics up!

any plans on upgrades? For those of you who have 09 566's, what upgrades have you done?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

After spending this much on a bike I only upgraded what had to be upgraded, namely the saddle. That Selle Italia XO was just killing my tail. After much research I went with a Cobb V-Flow Plus. the return policy was too good to not give it a try, 6 months no questions asked return for a full refund... no brainer. Turned out to be the best decision I've made, no more pain in the rear, and I'm not returning it. 

If you can call it an upgrade, I also added a Cateye Strada Wireless and an Arundel Sport bottle cage in black. That's it, up until now...

After giving it a year with the stock wheels, I have on order a pair of Dura Ace 7850 SL Scandium Tubeless wheels. If ChainReactionCycles comes thru on their backorder I should be receiving them in the next month...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Weav said:


> After spending this much on a bike I only upgraded what had to be upgraded, namely the saddle. That Selle Italia XO was just killing my tail. After much research I went with a Cobb V-Flow Plus. the return policy was too good to not give it a try, 6 months no questions asked return for a full refund... no brainer. Turned out to be the best decision I've made, no more pain in the rear, and I'm not returning it.
> 
> If you can call it an upgrade, I also added a Cateye Strada Wireless and an Arundel Sport bottle cage in black. That's it, up until now...
> 
> After giving it a year with the stock wheels, I have on order a pair of Dura Ace 7850 SL Scandium Tubeless wheels. If ChainReactionCycles comes thru on their backorder I should be receiving them in the next month...fingers crossed!!!


great man.

i'm still working on adjusting to my saddle, if not i may go gel flow selle italia or fizik.

as of now my "upgrades" are these:
GP4000S
Cateye Micro Wireless
LOOK CF Bottle Cage on downtube, CF Sideloader on seattube
LOOK Keo 2 Max
Shimano R132 shoes
Aurora P7 Cree LED Torch for night riding
Dealextreme Torch Mount

Thule T2 (upgrade over entry level Sportrack 2-bike tray)

I've gotten nothing but praises and looks from other cyclists and non cyclists.


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> los36, lets get some pics up!
> 
> any plans on upgrades? For those of you who have 09 566's, what upgrades have you done?


I don't think that I'll be seeing the bike for a week or so.
Since I bought this bike mainly for an increase in comfort over my current ride, I'm thinking seatpost, bars and saddle if necessary. I recently bought the Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem bars for my current ride and I like them alot, but I'm intrigued by the shallow-drop bars. I'll probably give them a couple hundred miles before I decide which way to go.
I'm going to swap my current wheels (Reynolds Alta Race) onto the the new bike. They're nothing to write home about but are smooth, a little aero and should drop a little weight.
Just to confirm with those who have a Rival 566, the seatpost is carbon wrapped aluminum, right?
As far as saddle goes ... I'll try whatever comes on the bike for a while. If it doesn't work out, I may keep the Bontrager Inform R that I've been using. I've been reading up on the Fizik Antares and that has me interested also.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

los36 said:


> I don't think that I'll be seeing the bike for a week or so.
> Since I bought this bike mainly for an increase in comfort over my current ride, I'm thinking seatpost, bars and saddle if necessary. I recently bought the Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem bars for my current ride and I like them alot, but I'm intrigued by the shallow-drop bars. I'll probably give them a couple hundred miles before I decide which way to go.
> I'm going to swap my current wheels (Reynolds Alta Race) onto the the new bike. They're nothing to write home about but are smooth, a little aero and should drop a little weight.
> Just to confirm with those who have a Rival 566, the seatpost is carbon wrapped aluminum, right?
> As far as saddle goes ... I'll try whatever comes on the bike for a while. If it doesn't work out, I may keep the Bontrager Inform R that I've been using. I've been reading up on the Fizik Antares and that has me interested also.


yes, mine is at least carbon wrapped. i dont know if its aluminum on the inside, but the outside looks very good to me. 

my 38mm shallow drop bars so far are very comfortable. and i can fit through more tight traffic in my city.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like the shallow drop bars on my 566 and they are carbon wrapped aluminum. IMO they were a nice spec by Look. I don't like the way down low race position that some bars give you because I wear glasses and I really have to crank my neck to see ahead on some bikes. One of these days I'll get me some prescription sunglasses to ride with. If someone wants to send a pair of Rudy Rydon 2's my way I'll be forever in your debt.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Weav said:


> I really like the shallow drop bars on my 566 and *they are carbon wrapped aluminum. IMO they were a nice spec by Look. * I don't like the way down low race position that some bars give you because I wear glasses and I really have to crank my neck to see ahead on some bikes. One of these days I'll get me some prescription sunglasses to ride with. If someone wants to send a pair of Rudy Rydon 2's my way I'll be forever in your debt.


yea the 2009's carbon wrapped fsa bars are really nice. the 2010 Rival has a regular black aluminum bar that i want to change. the only thing keeping me back is finding one thats as comfortable and that i need to buy new bar tape and re-wrap it.


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

My LBS dropped the ball because their buyer was on vacation. So, they made me a deal on the bike that they let me demo for 80 miles! I'm now the proud owner of a medium 2010 Ultegra 566. I wanted that color anyway.
From my extended demo, this is what I know. The 40cm bars are too narrow for me. I will probably buy the SL-K version of the bar in 42cm. The Arione saddle didn't work, so the LBS swapped it out with an Antares to try out for a while.
I haven't instantly become a better rider, but I've really enjoyed the past couple of rides.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome! I love the blue, I have a red (I like that one too). The 40's are too narrow for me too. You'll have to get fitted and have them cut down that fork piece sticking out the top of the stem.

If you want to become a better rider, read Lance's book "It's Not About the Bike"


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks great! Haven't seen a blue one here yet. 
I think you should attach your light to the seatpost and not the frame.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

What max said about the light.:thumbsup: 
Nice looking ride.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Just so we can have another 566 to look at in this thread, and to compare paint schemes:


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)

George M said:


> What max said about the light.:thumbsup:
> Nice looking ride.


What's the deal with the light? I run a small under-saddle pack that takes up some seatpost real estate. The light attaches with a flexible, rubberized strap, so no frame damage or marking.
Thanks all, for the input while I was making my decision.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

los36 said:


> What's the deal with the light? I run a small under-saddle pack that takes up some seatpost real estate. The light attaches with a flexible, rubberized strap, so no frame damage or marking.
> Thanks all, for the input while I was making my decision.


i know how the blackburn lights are, and their straps are very good and rubberized. but is it putting any bad pressure on your rear brake caliper/brake line? If not then you're good to go.


----------

